# Adr & Telekom Photo



## dunhill (Apr 3, 2008)

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3207/2780323439_e78a22e1a1_o.jpg" alt="" /><br /><br />

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3100/2780323179_697e3360fb_o.jpg" alt="" /><br /><br />

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3264/2780322889_ebdb1c95fb_o.jpg" alt="" /><br /><br />

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3254/2780322583_f25a2f4a36_o.jpg" alt="" /><br /><br />

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3186/2780322227_62d8a9d104_o.jpg" alt="" /><br /><br />

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3167/2780322029_8b73d0532e_o.jpg" alt="" /><br /><br />

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3083/2780321877_05e1355d91_o.jpg" alt="" /><br /><br />

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3265/2781178694_d2c23d21c8_o.jpg" alt="" />

First time post here, please advise...
when free time ,
two frames which I most loves to enter in the studio to photograph, 
is unable to take the shed, only can choice one to assembly ,
which has to choose?

(sorry my disappointing language)


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Best two paint schemes outside of Motorola.....tough choice! Gorgeous bikes and great pictures! I'd prefer the ADR, but the Telekom frame sure is striking too.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I like the Kelme*

more than the ADR\

the Vlanderaan livery is awesome as well

lastly NOTHING is sexier than the original FAEMA, Pearl White with flat tomatoe red


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

As nice as the Telekom is, the other is even better IMO.

b21


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

barry1021 said:


> As nice as the Telekom is, the other is even better IMO.
> 
> b21


I'm the opposite. I LOVE that Telekom paint. I think it's the hot pink. :thumbsup: 

I'm pretty meh on the Motorola paint scheme.


----------



## dunhill (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks all of your response & comments
I make choose,set up the Telekom

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3203/2883834801_a648df80c6_o.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3178/2884671402_689b288f3a_o.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3036/2883837615_ac21aaebaa_o.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3029/2884672812_65bf25cee6_o.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3293/2883828897_393eb2e30b_o.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3040/2884663026_cf605495d6_o.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3103/2883826927_9b14b8880d_o.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3296/2883828379_4b84a6336a_o.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3205/2883819127_63439d80dc_o.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3007/2884654018_ca96520479_o.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3280/2884653564_362c1a7105_o.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3283/2884652004_dc5efb1493_o.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3230/2884650386_4e66b666f6_o.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3296/2883814079_03b3436210_o.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3091/2884649220_cc5da1a8c9_o.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3238/2884648662_b3096e6d8b_o.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3110/2884647944_8155e707ef_o.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3153/2884645730_fbdc223d12_o.jpg">


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

wonderful build, nice choice of components. i've got the same rim/hub combo in waiting 

i would have chose the ADR, but the kelme is almost equally beautiful. it's all personal preference at this point as both are easy on the eye. 

what size are they? they look to be 53cm, no?


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow!!! That may be one of the hottest-looking Merckxs that I've seen!

I love the combination of the white Arione and bar tape w/the Telekom paint. It looks sharp! The ITM stem looks great as well. I have one that is NOS, but am looking for the appropriate bar before putting it on my Telekom MXL. 

By the way, your pictures are incredible! I'm envious of your photo skills.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

incredible photos and bike, jaw dropper!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Yeah Babeee!!!! Beautiful!!

b21


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Very nice Dunhill,
What kind op seatpost is that?
enoy it!

vlckx


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

dunhill is welcome to take pictures of my MXL anytime! Holy Cow! 

vlckx, that looks like a Miche Supertype seatpost. They come with their Primato track groups. 

I want one of each of these taken of my MXL, blown up to 8x10 and framed in my office. Drool.
















\


----------



## dunhill (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you for not abandoning me too mediocre photography...~_~"

Dear r_mutt ,this is c to c 54cm,Thanks.

Dear vlckx,innergel is right, this is Miche Supertype seatpost.

Dear innergel,Very kind of you, I very like to help you take pictures of the bicycle, remember that a plane ticket for me ha ..


----------

